# Pots



## myingling (Sep 30, 2017)

few pots done up wood come from the site here

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## myingling (Sep 30, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 6 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Lou Currier (Sep 30, 2017)

Can you explain the theory behind the size differences in the center holes?


----------



## myingling (Sep 30, 2017)

Lou Currier said:


> Can you explain the theory behind the size differences in the center holes?



top ones with bigger hole can reach in do soft talk on the slate

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lou Currier (Sep 30, 2017)

Sort of like whispering sweet nothings in a woman ear , right?

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 30, 2017)

Very nice

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## myingling (Sep 30, 2017)

Lou Currier said:


> Sort of like whispering sweet nothings in a woman ear , right?



yes but other way around the hen sweet talkin for gobbler come in lol


----------



## TMAC (Sep 30, 2017)

Those are very nice.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Oct 1, 2017)

Great looking calls. Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## TurkeyHunter (Apr 22, 2018)

Do you glue the entire feather ir just the shaft? Can it touch the friction surface?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Grumpy (Apr 22, 2018)

myingling said:


> View attachment 135032 View attachment 135030 View attachment 135031


Those calls are very nice.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## myingling (Apr 29, 2018)

TurkeyHunter said:


> Do you glue the entire feather ir just the shaft? Can it touch the friction surface?


couple dabs of ca glue no it dont touch under side of surface

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

